# German Shepherd Pup



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a picture of the German Shepherd puppy we are getting after our vacation in Tennessee. In this picture he is 5 weeks old. By the time we get him he will be roughly 7 weeks. He is really big!


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

What type is he? Who are you getting him from?

He's cute, btw.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He's cute!! 
BTW Make sure you get him used to goats...,.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Aawww! How cute! I've always wanted a German Shepherd! Good luck with him!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that is a large pup! I love German Shepherds


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! He's a biggin' He's cute. I love German Shepherds


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

What a cutie! Who could resist that sweet face?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I just love puppies!! He is sooo... cute!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

gosh, he's jammassive!!!


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

He is big...I once had a GS named Candy...that dog layed poop piles bigger than my head...lol


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

What part of TN?


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie. Look's like a cuddly little bear. Shelly


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
Good Shepherd, we went to Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge. We just got back.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

He is so CUTE!  

We used to raise Shepherds! Got our first goat in 2001 and had our last litter in 2005. We still have 8 Shepherds...oldest being 9 yrs and youngest being 2 yrs.

That pup is going to be a big guy! He looks like he might be long haired as well. We got a puppy a long time ago and we couldn't figure out why he was so bushy compared to the other pups....we found out when he got older and kept that longer coat! :lol:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

He should be a good dog. How are your Shepherds with your goats? 
His name will probably be Teddy.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Teddy should be a good name for him...you may end up calling him Bear because he looks like he is going to be big!! :lol: We have a Bear.  

Well...there is only 2 that I trust with the goats. Well I guess 3, but you gotta watch Abby. If your out there to watch her with them...you'll be fine, but you gotta watch. All of the dogs, but 2 were born before the goats got here. Although...the last one born here, Bo, we weren't planning on keeping and didn't really have time when he was young to train him around the goats. So, we Definiately don't let him out with the goats! The one that is good with the goats that was here before the goats is Sully. At first he had a look in his eye that I didn't like, but he learned that he got in trouble when he started following them around, so he doesn't bother with them at all. Rascal was born here and he likes the goats...doesn't understand why they head butt him when he gets to close for their liking. He gets really confused and upset! :lol: He really loves kidding season! Loves the babies and gets upset if we shut him out of the goat barn where he can't see! Along with some disgusting *he thinks* goodies that we try to not let them have!

Most of our dogs are in the kennel...so when the we let the dogs out...we make sure the goats are not.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I think this one will be fine with the goats. Do you have any pictures of your German Shepherds?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well....we have two recent pics of Sully and Rascal. I don't have them on photobucket, though. I'll try to get them posted tomorrow!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hee Hee....I was thinking that he looked like a T-Bear before I saw your reply to his possible name! He sure is gonna be a big boy!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

He is HUGE!!!!! I need another BIG dog...my GP just isn't big enough.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is Rascal in Jan. 07 on baby watch:









And here he is 8/20/07, he is going to be 3 in Nov:









Here is the grey Sully (with Rascal's tail in the pic) on 8/20/07, he was 7 in April:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

awwww... I really like Rascal! Sully is nice too.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty dogs Jacque! We only have one german shepherd, he's 11.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Hailee!

I didn't know you had a Shepherd Sarah! Cool! 8)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep! We've had him since he was a puppy, I still remember when we went to pick him out as a puppy. All of his brothers and sisters were around their mom and he was out in the barn adventuring. He smelled like motor oil when we brought him home :lol: He's not purebred, he doesn't have the lower hips like true shepherds do. He turned 10 or 11 this past April(his birthday is Income Tax Day )
Here's Sergeant, just Sarge for short :wink:









Winking at the camera:









And not supposed to be on the couch:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep! We've had him since he was a puppy, I still remember when we went to pick him out as a puppy. All of his brothers and sisters were around their mom and he was out in the barn adventuring. He smelled like motor oil when we brought him home :lol: He's not purebred, he doesn't have the lower hips like true shepherds do. He turned 10 or 11 this past April(his birthday is Income Tax Day )
Here's Sergeant, just Sarge for short :wink:









Winking at the camera:









And not supposed to be on the couch:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Sarah,

He looks purebred to me! A true Shepherd does not have to have that slant in their back. That is just for show and honestly...I hate it! Ever seen some of those dogs run? I've seen some where they are tripping over their feet. It is not natural for them to be like that. Shepherds were bred for herding, now...I don't see a dog that is tripping over itself being able to herd very well....do you? Do you have any German Shepherd books? The first Shepherds have that straight back, that is the kind of Shepherd we have. Now as we brought in some German lines, we do have some slightly roached back dogs out here, but prefer them to be straight. Just my opinion


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

we had one when we where younger. They where the straight back. I don't like the slant back. They look like they would have lots trouble with working. Either hearding are protection.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my pup is german shepherd mix and does fine around the goats. Mind you I don't leave them together 24/7 but i have left them in the same pen together without a thought. He watches over them and they watch him learily.

Jasper could careless though he probably would play with Lucky if he could.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Purebred or not, he's a great dog!! Even though he's old he still acts just like a puppy and has not arthritis or hip problems whatsoever. He's great around the goats too and lets house babies sleep with him  He's also killed and fought his share of groundhogs, possums, *****, moles etc. I remember one time he had a **** in the field, and as soon as we got there he picked the **** up snapped his neck and walked off like he had had enough of him. He's a great dog. He has ALOT of hair to brush though, he has more hair than our pyrs. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will always have a german Shepherd or mix dog! they are such smart animals. Mixes are my favorite - great temperment and of course they usually need homes so I love helping.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He does have such a personality. He always does a howl talk when he wants something, he's so cute. I remember when he was a puppy, we were watching the wizard of oz and the movie came to the part with the flying monkeys, he went absolutely nutz at the tv, he was trying to protect us! LOL 
My mom has always had german shepherds, even when she was a kid.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Teddy is doing great! He is such a smart little pup for 8 weeks.


----------

